# Guten Tag from SC



## Jayfeather (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

I'm Jayfeather from South Carolina. I am a total animal lover. I have spent most of my life researching animals of all kinds and I still spend most of my free time trying to learn as much as I can about them. 

I'm a huge fan of the Warriors series by Erin Hunter, hence my username. 

I have 4 cats, 2 dogs, 6 gerbils, 15 fancy mice, 2 rats, 4 degus, 2 Syrian Hamsters, 1 dwarf hamster and 1 Western Hognose snake.

I breed gerbils and mice, and I hope to one day breed degus.

Two of my cats are indoor cats and two live outdoors. My two outdoor cats are mother (Leyna) and son (Kaden). I have had them since I was in high school, but for a while they lived at my parents house when I moved away. Now I'm living behind my parents so they are back under my care.
My two indoor cats are two that I adopted from craigslist together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome! It sounds like you've got a mini zoo!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have your hands full with all your fur/scaly babies. Pardon my ignorance but what is a degu? Would love to see pictures of all your critters when you get a chance.


----------



## Jayfeather (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry, I was just curious is all.

A degu is a rodent that kind of looks like a mix between a chinchilla and a gerbil. Its also between the size of a chinchilla and a gerbil. They come from Chile, South America. They love to burrow and they love to climb so they require a pretty large cage. They also require special feeding because they can very easily get diabetes, so a guinea pig food or a degu food with very little or no sugar is needed.
My two boy degus were rescues from a pet store that didn't feed them correctly, so one of my boys already has diabetes.


----------



## Jayfeather (Aug 14, 2013)

Here are pictures of my degus.
This is Keeka, the blue female degu. I recently got her from a breeder with Kipcha.








And here are Keeka and Kipcha (the brown/agouti female degu) together.








And here are the boys.
Khuno.








And Kuzco, who has cataracts from his diabetes, but its what I use to tell Kuzco and Khuno apart. 









I currently have my degus in a double critter nation cage, but I'm in the process of building them a large wooden cage out of an entertainment center.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Have to chuckle! 
When you send pics of your other critters, you might want to send a separate one of your Hognose with a viewer warning!!
I have a Bull Snake, she's around 20 yrs old now!!


----------



## Jayfeather (Aug 14, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Have to chuckle!
> When you send pics of your other critters, you might want to send a separate one of your Hognose with a viewer warning!!


What do you mean? Why would a picture need a viewer warning? I don't photograph him eating or anything.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok! Still chuckling!!
As a fellow Snake owner, its only out of respect for other peoples phobias!
There are people who don't appreciate any kind of 'Creepy Crawlies'! Be it bugs, spiders, cockroaches, etc.
A friendly "Heads Up" Lets people look who want to, and others to avoid, if they don't want to!
How long have you had your Hognose?


----------

